# Columbus GA - All types of games



## KingOfChaos (Aug 25, 2002)

I will be moving to Columbus GA on September 16th and I will be needing some more players to join my group (2 people in my group, including our DM, are also moving to Columbus).

We play everything D20 and also Vampire: The Dark Ages, and Call of Cthulhu (Chaosium version).  If you are interested in meeting up mid september for a game, give me a ring at roetyrant@aol.com

Thanks!


----------



## KingOfChaos (Sep 7, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## Cugel (Sep 11, 2002)

If you're looking for players in Columbus, GA, you might want to check out one of the local hobby shops. It's called Extreme Galaxy, located on Woodruff Rd. behind St. Francis hospital. Most of the local players here hang out there on the weekends.


----------

